
You need communication redundancy at work - lukethomas
https://www.fridayfeedback.com/communication-redundancy
======
ejhowell
Communication table is helpful.

~~~
lukethomas
If you're curious to learn more, here's an interesting research paper that
goes into more detail:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~illah/CLASSDOCS/Clark91.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~illah/CLASSDOCS/Clark91.pdf)

